# replacement antenna for 2002 Sentra SE-R



## RED_SER2 (May 27, 2003)

Hello all,

I am sure some of you think the stock antenna on the B15 is really ugly. Does anyone know where I can a replacement for it?

Something short and stubby. But does not lose too much reception. I am in Canada.

Thanks!


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

I ordered one from ebay.com.... just type in se-r in the search and like 50 things will pop up, and a few of them will be 13" antenas


----------



## ny-capo (May 16, 2003)

they got these on eBay, but they don't retain their shape at high speeds like the stock antenna.


----------



## Cougs (Dec 4, 2002)

Is the 350Z antenna able to fit the screw in shape of the Spec-V?


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

Cougs said:


> *Is the 350Z antenna able to fit the screw in shape of the Spec-V? *


no the 350z antenna does not fit. I know on either b15sentra.net or thevboard.com someone modified it to fit.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2003)

Or , like some people do , cut it . Not exactly something I would do , but reception w/o it is the same with it on . They cut it , usually with a dremel cut-off wheel , then paint the tip Black . Ghetto-antenna mod .


----------



## SentraFi (Sep 25, 2002)

Hey don't knock the ghetto antenna mod until you try it!
It's better than the stock 3 ft. antenna waving around!


----------



## smittywitaspec (May 8, 2003)

california car cover I got a 12" stubby


----------



## Cougs (Dec 4, 2002)

> Or , like some people do , cut it . Not exactly something I would do , but reception w/o it is the same with it on . They cut it , usually with a dremel cut-off wheel , then paint the tip Black . Ghetto-antenna mod .



haha...is the reception still the same?


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

I have also got the All Sales stubbie antenna from California Covers. I like it quite a bit.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2003)

What about the wire that is wrapped around it?


----------



## Cougs (Dec 4, 2002)

The wire is integrated into the metal of the antenna and diddn;t come out even with the use of a dull hacksaw for cutting...I also spray painted the antenna gloss black (Duplicolor) to cover over any of the minor ding and knicks and to bring the tip into flush with the rest of the antenna.

Reception is normal, cept for cloudy days, AM stations, and distant radio stations (100 plus miles).


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2003)

Il have to give it a try, Thanks


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

i think it looks weird that it loses its shape when your driving.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2003)

Thats one of the reasons why i want to get a shorter one. Plus the fact that the whipping action of the antena keep losening it, i have to tightten it at least once a week and the threads are fine.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

SENTRAGROOVIN said:


> *Thats one of the reasons why i want to get a shorter one. Plus the fact that the whipping action of the antena keep losening it, i have to tightten it at least once a week and the threads are fine. *


i have that same problem


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

APC makes a decent one. You can get it at Autozone for 9.99 to 12.99

Screws right in.


----------

